
LoL Guru team comp analyser update (lolguru.gg) - kalapur
We had 2 busy months since we released LoL Guru (lolguru.gg) in the beginning of September. We wanted to give LoL players a new tool to analyze team compositions and understand their strengths, weaknesses, power spikes and so on. Many of you confirmed that we are on the right track which made us more dedicated to develop LoL Guru! Now we feel it’s time to give you an update on how things went so far development wise and what you can expect from us in the future.<p>Updated features:<p>In live game analysis LoL Guru is now able to automatically arrange the champions to the correct lanes. In the rare cases when it’s wrong you still able to manually drag &amp; drop them to the correct lanes.<p>Automatic region detection. Now we will detect where you are, and try to select the corresponding server automatically. If you register we will save both your server and summoner so you don’t need to type it ever again!<p>Shareable links. Both in team builder and live game analysis you are able to share the match analysis with your friends.<p>Improved grammar and accuracy. (Still some work in here. Proofreaders welcome.)<p>Spanish localization: www.lolguru.gg&#x2F;es<p>We count on your ideas and help to make LoL Guru even better. What else should we implement?
======
jpsierens
Pretty nice site man, you have certainly done a better job than me at making a
LoL team builder (www.lolteamstats.com).

